# Belize It!!



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Second full day here in Belize, managed to catch about a dozen yellowtail snapper (3 on the fly) yesterday just messing around, along with one schoolmaster snapper mixed in.

Today was flats fishing. Opened up the morning with perfect conditions, but had storms roll through pretty quick and stayed cloudy right up until the last hour. Managed 5 Belizean bones to hand, and one break off. The clouds made it almost impossible to see fish for about 6 of the 7 hours we were out. Had the sun stayed out I am fairly positive I could have made it into double digits. The average fish here is on the small size, but they are incredible fighters and were perfect on the 7wt.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

By the third day, you will be seeing more fish...or at least that's the way it works for me. Takes time to get your eyes right.

Great pictures...makes me want to get back down there. Thanks.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely can't argue with that. It was weird that most of the morning I was just throwing where the guide told me to, and maybe seeing the occasional flash. By the end of the day I was throwing and muddling bones in less than a footnote water and could actually see the fish following the fly. Not going back out with the guide until Thursday for another day on the flats. And will maybe try to fit in a night time reef trip for tarpon and jacks.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice pictures. Puts us in the water with you . . . almost. Post more from your next time out.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

subscribed....going to Belize next year. Let me know how the guides are and who you use. Pics didn't come through...


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Love Belize (Bonefish, Belikin and Belize) You better Belize It! Where are you fishing? We love El Pescador, gotta get back, you are making me home sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

What guide are you fishing with?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome. What island were you on?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks fun!


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm on Ambergris Caye, staying at Ramon's. Been fishing with Albert through Belizefly.com. He told me on Tuesday that 23 boats went out that morning, but we never saw another fisherman. The first spot we fished was Southeast of Blackadore Caye. Ended the day In a little lagoon/flat. Will update tomorrow after the next trip. Total of 5 species so far (bonefish, schoolmaster, yellowtail, French grunt, and slippery dick wrasse).


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a blast. Is he strictly a fly guide? Great pics!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm guessing that if you are a spinning rod guy they can work with it. So far, from what I have seen, this would be a good place to learn to fly cast and catch your first bonefish. Next trip starts in and hour!!


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

First Tarpon on the fly! Caught on a 9wt with a purple/chartreuse tarpon toad that I tied myself. Braved a lagoon called the "crocodile pit" to get to them. Didn't expect anything this big. Had to fight off a small croc for a small second tarpon that my buddy caught. Wish I had my GoPro on for that.


----------

